# UK treatment notes for going abroad



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

We're going to CERAM for our first appointment on 8th November and we're getting copies of our UK treatment notes posted to us.

Our ACS Unit here were rather less than pleased to be asked and hedged and stalled about giving us our notes; I should have thought that they would be obliged to release details under the Data Protection Act.

Has anybody else had anything similar?  Some threads here suggest UK units can be helpful while others suggest that the contrary is true.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi there - sorry, can't answer the question but wanted to say "GOOD LUCK" for your tx next month   Ceram is an excellent clinic 

Join us on Abroadies chat thread if you would like to 

Love 
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Andream (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi alan and elaine if you put the request in writing they have to give them to you. They may charge a photocopying fee

cheers
andrea


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

alan & elaine - under the data protection act you put in a written request and the clinic has to respond within 40 days 
good luck
caseyx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Dear Alan & Elaine,

Just to echo what Casey has said. To get your notes you can request them under your clinic's normal procedure and you have a right to them as they are your notes. If they want to play around and be silly (as some clinics unfourtunatly do) then the fastest way to get them is by making a "Subject Access Requst" under the Data Protection Act (DPA). It must be done in writing by both of you and it must state that it is a Subject Access Request under the DPA, a small fee might apply.

Here is a like to the Govt website with some info and if I remember correctly they give example letters of how to make the request:

http://www.dca.gov.uk/ccpd/faqdp.htm

Here is a handy guide that the BBC has produced about accessing your medical records.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/ican/A1181657

Good luck,
Almamay


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks to all who've helped with this.

We've already written to request our notes and we've been told we'd get them in two weeks but we're also aware that we're at the mercy of the ACS in the UK.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If you don´t get your notes in time for seeing me, don´t worry, we´ll work round it!!

Ruth


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

We got a more positive reply from our ACS today - seems there are holiday issues for our clinician.

Should get everything in time.

Elaine


----------

